# Unexpected Bowskie



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Props on getting out! Sorry about no Tigers, but looks like you pulled in a couple fatties. 

Dude let's stop being ridiculous and get out asap for some Tigers together. Hit me up with a invite sometime.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah not sure on that white one, that's pretty crazy


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure your light colored fish is just a rainbow. I've also caught a few like that this year, but I haven't caught the footballs like you guy's did. 

Good job !! -|\O-


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Where was this at because i'm looking to get the pontoon out and hit some ice off i'm sick of the hard deck and need to get out on the water. Is there any other lake thats open yet any info would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful fish, I can't wit to get out and catch some fish. Come on April 16th!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> Where was this at because i'm looking to get the pontoon out and hit some ice off i'm sick of the hard deck and need to get out on the water. Is there any other lake thats open yet any info would be greatly appreciated..


P.M. Sent...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I want a PM too! Or better yet how about an invite!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Improv said:


> I want a PM too! Or better yet how about an invite!


Just filled my open spot in the boat for next weekend. PM me when you can get out and we will make arrangements for a future trip.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sweet fish! Nothing better than fat 'bows! The fish at the top is definitely a rainbow. Notice the faints spots and the white tips on the fins. Gotta love chromers....


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

way to go i need to get out there and have some fun good on ya


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Great fishies too~ I agree on it being a rainbow, but the real question is "how did it taste?" :lol: I'm guessing it's still swimming there for me to go catch and find out


----------

